# systemd netzwerk Probleme

## Tinitus

Hallo,

nach einem Update auf gnome 3.8 habe ich keine Netzwerkverbindung.

Fehlermeldung im Netzwerkmanager:

Die netzwerkdienste des systems sind mit dieser version nicht kompatibel.

Was habe ich da falsch gemacht? netzwerkmanger ist mit systemd und -consolekit gebaut.

Nachtrag:

ein

```
systemctl start networkmanager
```

bringt:

```

Failed to issue method call: Unit networkmanager.service failed to load: No such file or directory.
```

----------

## Jean-Paul

Du wirst es falsch geschrieben haben.

Vielleicht schreibt man es so  *Quote:*   

> systemctl start NetworkManager

 

----------

## boospy

Ne man schreibt es so:

```
systemctl start NetworkManager.service
```

MIt der TAB Taste wird es erweitert. 

Siehe auch "/etc/systemd/system" und "/usr/lib/systemd/system"

lg

boospy

----------

## schmidicom

@boospy

Jean-Paul hat recht, seit irgendeiner Version von systemd ist das ".service" am Schluss nicht mehr nötig. Aber der restliche Name muss natürlich genau so korrekt geschrieben sein wie bei den init Dateien.

----------

## boospy

Ah, ok das wusste ich nicht.

lg

boospy

----------

